# Holder C9700H Throttle Cable



## dentdoc (Aug 21, 2018)

MMasse said:


> Good day,
> I have a C9700H Holder. The throttle cable (Foot pedal) has broken. I have bought the new one. Does anyone knows if it is possible to install without removing the whole cab on the machine.... the rear portion is strait forward installation but the front end.... ???? --
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Cheers, Mickey


Hi, I also own a C9700H with a broken throttle cable. Could you provide me with a supplier for the cable,I'm having a hard time finding one . I'm located In Maine.thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2018)

Hello dentdoc and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members. I'm sure one or more of the members will help.

You might consider putting your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for September's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Dealers in Maine: https://www.holdertractors.com/nc/sales-service/dealers/


----------

